# It's getting to that time again.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As per the title to this thread, it's getting closer to prepping up our cars for this fourth coming winter and I think we could be in for a harsh one too, I am planning on doing mine towards the end of September before it starts to get too cold. Starting to replenish some products and I'll be using the tried and trusted Colinte 476 and Nanolex wash coat just for starters. I will also look to seal the whole under carriage also.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on doing mine asap, using a wax i am currently testing. Seeing good results from it, my last test of two layers of it showed it protected up to about 34 - 36 weeks from initial application.
Should be getting a new blend to try some time but until then a good couple of coats of this blend should see me through to spring and the good weather again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> I plan on doing mine asap, using a wax i am currently testing. Seeing good results from it, my last test of two layers of it showed it protected up to about 34 - 36 weeks from initial application.
> Should be getting a new blend to try some time but until then a good couple of coats of this blend should see me through to spring and the good weather again.


What wax is this Muzzer? sounds good.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SB, you've triggered all those what winter tyres question now. 

For the last 3-4 years people have predicted a bad winter. I guess they'll be right one of these days. 

Summer has been that bad, we can hardly have a bad winter too surely?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What wax is this Muzzer? sounds good.


It's a prototype from Obsession Wax, and it is a good one. Jay keeps planning on changing it to refine it but other stuff gets in his way :lol:

However i can say that it will be designed to last 6 months as a minimum, i've had 34 - 36 weeks out of mine and i think Jack had 24 or thereabouts from his sample so it hits the required durability :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am definitely getting some more washcoat, i reckon its gonna be great for over the winter:thumb:
Apart from that its a toss up between Fusso and BSD or maybe hybrid 86, not decided yet


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Probably doing mine at the start of Oct. Going for 3 coats of Ammo Skin, followed by either a few coats of 476s or Spirit.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like 2 layers of af spirit for me hopefully tomorrow or when its not raining  on top of either af tripple or af tripple and ultra glaze, il see how it looks first with tripple
edit. also wheels will be de ironed and cleaned followed by 2 layers of raceglaze nano wheel seal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Fiestas coated with SiRamik on the paint, Nanolex ultra on the windscreen and Gtechniq G1 on the other glass, wheels will get coated once refurbished. Think im sorted for winter lol


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I applied mine last week 1 coat of AF Tripple, followed by 2 layers of Collinte and it looks fantastic. I was thinking of of using Gyeon wetcoat over the winter will this work over the top?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Sonax PNS, FK1000P, 476s, Tough Coat, C2V3 , can't decide, lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought some bouncers fortify recently anyone any tips on prep and coats 1 or 2 I can't imagine going weeks without applying something to my car, the longest I've gone is 2 weeks without washing it.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't mind waxing often so I'm going to give my car a nice coat of Obsession Wax Waxstock 2015 for the winter. Who says you can't use a show wax in the winter haha


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Will have to do the wifes car too, with C2V3 that svended was kind enough to send me a sample of.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone used dodo SN for winter? Was having a sort out and found some in the shed


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Fusso or 476. Fusso seemed much more glossy than I think I remember 476 being when I last used it


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes 476 isn't very glossy at all that's the thing I don't like about it. I like my car to look like it's been waxed. On the other side it is very durable


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That reminds me... I really need to sort out my bmw.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Yes 476 isn't very glossy at all that's the thing I don't like about it. I like my car to look like it's been waxed. On the other side it is very durable


This is wearing 476. Looks pretty glossy to me.


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

for my wax its either 476 or 12 month protection from soft 99 I cant decide, any help ? I've noticed on the lower part of my car no there is no wax at all after bout 2-3 weeks and i'm using armor all better that wax. ( also got a bit of soft 99 mirror shine)


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Samsince1992 said:


> This is wearing 476. Looks pretty glossy to me.


Looks nice but compare it to a show wax and you will see what I mean, different league


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> That reminds me... I really need to sort out my bmw.


Get on with it then, lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So The Tank has had a good wash and a coat of the prototype wax today, i'll add another layer at a later date to keep it topped up.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking at giving mine a proper go over end of this month. Ordered some obsession wax hybrid 86 looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I just put two carefull coats of AG HD Wax on mine, which I know is tuff stuff, and will extend that by using AG Express Wax every other wash. That combo is good for around 6 months before the HD will be worn off.

When I can be bothered, I might just slap some AS Topaz over the top too !!.

That lot should see me through to end of Feb easily.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I did my winter prep today - de-tar, 1 coat of FK-1000P, 2 coats of Gtechniq C2v3 should see me through to March next year...but I have previously used CarPro-Cquartz Hydro, which is a spray on and hose off sealant and I got 3 months out of 1 application from March to May this year...might buy some as a top up to keep the car cleaner....the car is 9 years old and think its time to look for something newer as the motivation to keep her clean is losing appeal.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to try and use up some stuff that I've got already I think but I'm wondering how AutoGlym EGP topped with Colli 476s will fair? 

As a bit of background I'm getting a new car at the end of this month so it's the ideal time to get my winter prep done - anyone know if these 2 will play well together?


EDIT - I was potentially going to use an AIO to prep the paint via DA but I've seen a few posts here recently that this will affect the bond of sealants to paint as it's not bare paint, any idea on longevity if I do? If not, what should I use instead?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> ...it's getting closer to prepping up our cars for this *fourth* coming winter...


What happened to the first three?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Got mine done last week. Full decontamination, machine polish using AS Mirror Image then finished off with Topaz. Also sealed the wheels with EGP, have to see how long that lasts.

Plan is to add a couple more coats of Topaz over the next few weeks and then top up with AS wax detail spray over the winter after each wash.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm still waiting for summer, or am i dreaming ? 

Weather has been so poor this summer I have completely lost interest in detailing atm


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What happened to the first three?


First three what.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I'm still waiting for summer, or am i dreaming ?
> 
> Weather has been so poor this summer I have completely lost interest in detailing atm


We know what you mean, it has been a poor summer but better weather is usually in September,October so don't give up.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

I did finis wax last winter, used fusso 99 over the summer, and just tried c2v3 for the first time a month or two ago, so might just stick with adding another layer of c2v3 on this year as see how it goes. Keep my fusso for in the summer again maybe?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Probably Auto Finesse Spirit or Desire. They saw me through the last two winters


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Samsince1992 said:


> This is wearing 476. Looks pretty glossy to me.


i have the pre face lift. same car bro 1.8 turbo petrol  it that paint has fleck in it like my black does then stick some flake pop wax on there, i use autofinesse spirit and it really brings it out. there is also bouncers check the fleck which is cheaper but i havnt tried it yet, make sure to do the prep work first, pre wax cleanser/all in one etc.

quick question guys, if i can get 5 months out of 1 layer of spirit since 20th of april with finale top ups and also the last month bouncers done dusted do you reckon i can get the same through out the winter with done dusted wheni wash it.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Will hopefully do mine at the end of the month. Using current stock AF Tripple, with a couple of layers of Fusso.


----------



## Phulkes (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll be trying dodo supernatural hybrid nano over micro prime or af tripple, not decided yet


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm stuck between fusso and 845. I may put fusso on mine and 845 on the neighbours astra estate. Get the best of both lol


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Collinite 476 for me! Need to start winter prep any time now really.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Weather is looking pretty good for this weekend, this is our chance fellas, if you have the time that is. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Weather is looking pretty good for this weekend, this is our chance fellas, if you have the time that is. Don't look a gift *horse* in the mouth.


There ya go, fixed that for you Soul Boy ...LOL


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll probably go with fusso. However I'm very tempted by either FK 1000p or possibly a nano coating like CQUARTZ. I've put a few coats of jetseal 109 on the alloys and it seams to be doing the job nicely!!!

Cooks


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

probably sonax npt for me topped with lustre


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be trying a couple of layers of Angelwax Ti-22 with some Angelwax Fifth Element wax on top.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A couple coats of 476 on the car not sure what to try on the van though? Will need to be durable because I do alot more miles with it than the car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> There ya go, fixed that for you Soul Boy ...LOL


It's my bloody carrot fingers playing up again, :lol:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Well i thought I'd do mine today. Ended up using srp on the roof and bonnet and two coats of fusso.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Fusso dark for me today.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Two coats of fusso dark over Prima Amigo for me.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

No idea, I have

FK1000P 
476s 
C2V3 
Sonax PNS
Tough Coat
AF Desire
TAC Systems Ceramic Coat


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

In the next couple of weeks I will do a full hit on my car, followed by a couple of coats of Waxaddict Graphite, and see how long it holds up for.

If it starts to flag a bit by Feb/March time I will use Nanolex washcoat until it warms up.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)




----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I done my girlfriend's car today.
Washed,
Clayed,
SRP - twice,
Zaino Z2 - 2 coats,
AF Revive on all the plastics.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally done mine today, pre wash, snow foam, 2BM, tardis and then iron X, surprisingly the car didn't need claying as there wasn't much contaminants and tardis and iron X took care of those contaminants that were on the car. After blow drying the car I put on a layer of poor boys black hole and followed by a layer of Colinite 476, treated all glass, plastic trim, chrome fittings and rubber and to finish off I applied a layer of Swiss wax autobahn to protect the alloys, autobahn can protect for up to six months. All this took me nearly 5 hours. :detailer:


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Just sorted my vectra washed srp,dodo juice clue velvet x2 coats and trim af revive.Sons corsa done similar apart from after srp I used ag hd wax and also bsd.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorted my golf out today too. washed then dried, then 2 layers of collinite 476. Glass sealed with getechnic G5. Wheels off and cleaned and sealed with 476 too. Should do me until February time :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorted mine today, wash, de-tar, clay, then tough prep followed by Mitchell and kings seal. Will probably do a coat of wax over it next weekend just because!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Topped up the car with around 5 layers of c2v3 over the last month or so, had the car maintenance washed by a local detailer today fo and he even commented how smooth the paint was, had 4 new tyres put on ready for the winter and car is booked in for next week to have the calipers painted


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Did mine yesterday, hand polished with menerza power finish 203s followed by AG EGP, ran out of time to do the wheels so will be them next week with AF mint rims


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll get mine and the other half's car done in the next couple of weeks going to use either FK1000P on top of FK215 or Collinite 845 over Carlack 68

Not to worried about temperature's dropping as have a nice double garage to work in


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Just done one ours full decon, snow foam, iron x, tar x, G3 clay mitt, Adams correcting polish, sonax perfect finish polish, fkp1000 topped with fusso. Way too knackered to do glass etc, did wheels yesterday Adams deep wheel cleaner followed by 2 coats of race glaze nano wheel sealant and mothers tyre shine.

God I ache.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Will have DW up in arms here, but formulated a "decent" panel by panel method for a slightly swirly daily driver. 
In the main to deal with absence of available time.

1 bucket and pump sprayer with ONR, clay mitt, ONR sponge and a reasonable quality MF.

Give the panel an ONR wash, once clean add more from the sprayer and use the clay mitt, wash again, dry with MF and add LSP.

Sticking with the 1000P myself. Tried the method of two layers in succession given time to dry and a buff after each. 
The next day another ONR wash and a second double coat of 1000P in the same way as the first.

Not the way to treat a jewel polished supercar, but okay for my battered old Civic  Maybe a different story if i get time to try sorting the paint out.

Going to get underneath armed with some Dynax UC for a stop gap measure.


----------

